# caresheet for poecilotheria metallica



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

i cant find one anywhere (or long enough) i need to write a 500 word essay on them :\ any help would be fantastic! cheerz:flrt:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

cant you just do one for any of the indian species.......


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> cant you just do one for any of the indian species.......


 I didnt know if they where diffrent in anyway thats all... iv never personly had them... (though i shall be looking at getting one soon) what would you reccomend i look for? :hmm:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

beguana said:


> I didnt know if they where diffrent in anyway thats all... iv never personly had them... (though i shall be looking at getting one soon) what would you reccomend i look for? :hmm:


 regalis is the most common indian


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> regalis is the most common indian


 thank you so much :flrt:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Why are you writing an essay on them?


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Why are you writing an essay on them?


 Its for training, and i need to read up on them as much as possible before i get mysef one anyway


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Training? Training for what? This sounds really interesting...
Wish i could make a living out of inverts.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Training? Training for what? This sounds really interesting...
> Wish i could make a living out of inverts.


 no its just for my keyskills (im training to be a teacher and im doing my alevels next year) 
but i want to get me one of theese and i get to choose whatever i want for the essay so i picked theese but now that iv started on theese id rather just carry on! hehe


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I take it you're aware of how hard these are to come by and how much they cost?

I have a 4" female regalis for sale if you wish for £25, that's much cheaper than you'd pay for a P. metallica sling!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

wow, I'd have that, but nobody mentioned you were offering it, still, lovely arboreal T, let me know if it's still for offer: victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

it is a big and very fast T which will get huge.....you know what happens if it bites you ?
pete....is that the one off me....thought it was a lot bigger than 4" mate
paul


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL, no m8
I have 4 females and over 50 slings which are a community project.

I wouldn't sell the one you bought me so soon. Its a large one that recently moulted too so I'm keeping that.
The one I'm selling was part of a community and this is the last one of that.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> I have a 4" female regalis for sale if you wish for £25, that's much cheaper than you'd pay for a P. metallica sling!


Damn i thought you sold that today? Is that her that got tubbed up out of the exo?
If it dont go by the time ive sold a few xbox games, i'll take her of ya hands Pete!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yep, thats the one. Sorry I thought you realised and didn't want to push anyone into buying, especially considering you took a few home with you.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Yep, thats the one. Sorry I thought you realised and didn't want to push anyone into buying, especially considering you took a few home with you.


Thats cool, well as i say, if it dont go, then il take her in a flash! :mf_dribble:

I'm just like a fat kid in a sweet shop when it comes to seeing loads of spids around me! I just want them all! :blush:

And i think Mary did all the pushing! Especially with the OBT's! :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mary was definitely going for the hard sell with those OBT's!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> LOL, no m8
> I have 4 females and over 50 slings which are a community project.
> 
> I wouldn't sell the one you bought me so soon. Its a large one that recently moulted too so I'm keeping that.
> The one I'm selling was part of a community and this is the last one of that.


 if you do sell her...can I have first refusal......that was my first pokie :2thumb:missing her now


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I would have Done A project on Scolopendra .


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> I take it you're aware of how hard these are to come by and how much they cost?
> 
> I have a 4" female regalis for sale if you wish for £25, that's much cheaper than you'd pay for a P. metallica sling!


 Im not aloud any T's untill we move into our new house aroung august time  sorry but thanks for the offer! 
yeah i know how hard they are to come by and how much they cost but i will get myself one oneday! same as a albino royal! : victory:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

beguana said:


> Im not aloud any T's untill we move into our new house aroung august time  sorry but thanks for the offer!
> yeah i know how hard they are to come by and how much they cost but i will get myself one oneday! same as a albino royal! : victory:


I could knock you up a sheet if you want? "Care sheet" is quite a broad term. What kind of thing were you looking for?


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> I could knock you up a sheet if you want? "Care sheet" is quite a broad term. What kind of thing were you looking for?


Is there any chance you could post it up here, i think it would be interesting to read...


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> I could knock you up a sheet if you want? "Care sheet" is quite a broad term. What kind of thing were you looking for?


everything about them, their personallities, how they act ect just all about them realy  though a 'caresheet' on how to look after them in captivity is also realy helpfull! thank you so much :flrt:


----------

